# highest T environments



## Deleted member 5081 (Dec 31, 2020)

all boxing type gyms
truck driving community
construction sites
etc.

you go on


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2020)

Philippines


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sex dungeons


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 31, 2020)

looksmax.me


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 31, 2020)

My room


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 31, 2020)

bombardieru123 said:


> all boxing type gyms
> truck driving community
> construction sites
> etc.
> ...


My balls


----------



## xefo (Dec 31, 2020)

all boys schools

from pissing on passed out autistic kids faces in the toilet to arranged fights every single day


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 31, 2020)

Brazil


----------



## IP_MCMXCV (Dec 31, 2020)

Favelas


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 31, 2020)

Gay pride parade


----------



## Saoirsecel (Dec 31, 2020)

Liv and maddie


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 31, 2020)

prison, military, the corner store in the hood


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 31, 2020)

Boxing gyms for real. Squat rack and deadlift area in gyms


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 31, 2020)

Playin touch wit da boys


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Dec 31, 2020)

Gay club


----------



## studiocel (Dec 31, 2020)

The modern university


----------



## S1mple (Dec 31, 2020)

Either the gym or armed forces.

Little else can compare.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 31, 2020)

Comic convention


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 31, 2020)

bombardieru123 said:


> all boxing type gyms
> truck driving community
> construction sites
> etc.
> ...


Dagestan


----------



## St. Wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Unironically 3rd world countries


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 1, 2021)

comic con


----------



## Bitch (Jan 1, 2021)

WTFCGod said:


> My room


You mean your crib where you slay all those jbs at?


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 1, 2021)

S1mple said:


> Either the gym or armed forces.
> 
> Little else can compare.


jfl
this nigga compared that incel cave known as the gym to the armed forces

greycel needs bullying


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 1, 2021)

THE SHOWERS IN PRISON HOMEBOY


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 1, 2021)

living in mountains


----------



## Hector (Jan 1, 2021)

Nature, simple nature.


----------



## bddmaxxed (Jan 1, 2021)

Reddit meetups.


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Jan 1, 2021)

bddmaxxed said:


> Reddit meetups.
> 
> View attachment 902943
> View attachment 902947


pukefuel


----------



## xefo (Jan 1, 2021)

bddmaxxed said:


> Reddit meetups.
> 
> View attachment 902943
> View attachment 902947


MADE FOR BBC


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jan 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> all boys schools
> 
> from pissing on passed out autistic kids faces in the toilet to arranged fights every single day


does this happen kek


----------



## xefo (Jan 1, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> does this happen kek


yes jfl


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 1, 2021)

prison


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 1, 2021)

Who said prison or shit like that really doesn't have a clue, those places are super stressfull high cortisol places, same for military.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 1, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Comic convention


I had sex at a comic convention so yes its legit


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (Jan 1, 2021)

Transgender meetup


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 1, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> looksmax.me


r/pinkpill is more androgenic than this forum


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Jan 1, 2021)

Rapey.su


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 1, 2021)

Prison
Boxxing Gym


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jan 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> all boys schools
> 
> from pissing on passed out autistic kids faces in the toilet to arranged fights every single day


----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 1, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> all boys schools
> 
> from pissing on passed out autistic kids faces in the toilet to arranged fights every single day


true tbh i go to an all boys school and we have made more than one boxing tournament with bets


----------



## Shaman (Jan 1, 2021)

Syria


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> I had sex at a comic convention so yes its legit


Chad


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 10, 2022)

xefo said:


> all boys schools
> 
> from pissing on passed out autistic kids faces in the toilet to arranged fights every single day


agree and tested on the arranged fighting part


----------

